
The PC was supposed to die a decade ago. Instead, this happened - elorant
https://www.zdnet.com/article/the-pc-was-supposed-to-die-a-decade-ago-instead-this-happened/
======
billfruit
The worst type of click-bait, don't journalists get any training that
discourages writing articles and headlines like this.

~~~
dang
Journalists don't typically write headlines.

